# My Argentea



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Just wanted to share a couple pics ^^. Would love to know if its a male or female if anyone could tell lol.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice. Unfortunately you have to vent them to sex them until they are adult.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

double post


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. dang i stink at venting lol!
He/She is about 6-7" from head to tail.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a beauty.

...Bill


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the most beautiful species, but unfortunately quite aggressive. What companions do you have?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> What a beauty.
> 
> ...Bill


Thanks.



DDRE00 said:


> One of the most beautiful species, but unfortunately quite aggressive. What companions do you have?


He's currently with a smaller firemouth and a bunch of tiger barbs.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *sjwrx*,

You have s great looking Argentea. Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *sjwrx*,
> 
> You have s great looking Argentea. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

How gorgeous


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have always wanted one of these beautiful fish but have never actually seen one at any of the lfs in the area. I hope to see more pics sometime. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

cage623 said:


> I have always wanted one of these beautiful fish but have never actually seen one at any of the lfs in the area. I hope to see more pics sometime. Thanks for sharing.


yea they are quite rare here as well. luckily one of them had some. Couldnt resist so i grabbed a couple. Have a few growing out in seperate tanks, the one in the picture outgrew them by far lol.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

wow i wish i could get a hold of one. where i live u dont find anything spectacular unless its on the internet.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I just picked up two 3 inchers on Wed. and I absolutely love them . I will be going back and getting the last two just to have around for grins . These are by far my fav of all Viejas ! :dancing:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Bamboo said:


> I just picked up two 3 inchers on Wed. and I absolutely love them . I will be going back and getting the last two just to have around for grins . These are by far my fav of all Viejas ! :dancing:


You would not be disappointed, they are great! :thumb: 
I just hope i'd be able to get a breeding pair out of the 5 :lol:


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Day three and the juvies are chasing around the Astatheros rostratus group ... I suppose I should devote a tank just for them . ? . 
I've noticed some have said you have to wait and vent them to sex them but I do see a big difference in finnage even in my juvies . Perhaps this is unrealiable ?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Bamboo said:


> Day three and the juvies are chasing around the Astatheros rostratus group ... I suppose I should devote a tank just for them . ? .
> I've noticed some have said you have to wait and vent them to sex them but I do see a big difference in finnage even in my juvies . Perhaps this is unrealiable ?


Like someone mentioned in a previous post they are quite aggressive. 
Finnage isnt an accurate to sex, i've had females with just as long trailers as my males some even longer.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm took a pic of its vent, not the best quality(taken with my iphone)
anyone want to take a shot at venting it? lol


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

nobody hsa an idea? :-?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great looking argentea.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

smitty said:


> Great looking argentea.


Thanks ^^


----------



## McFly_ (Jun 21, 2010)

......beautiful fish


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Not an expert but looks to be a male, from the pictures. Try to turn the flash down or move the lighting above the anus. Looks to be more of a "V" to me. try getting another picture with less light.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> Not an expert but looks to be a male, from the pictures. Try to turn the flash down or move the lighting above the anus. Looks to be more of a "V" to me. try getting another picture with less light.


It was taken with my iphone so it's not too good :lol: 
i'll use a better camera tonight.

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

heres a diff pic. i think its a female? looks like a "U" to me, though it always confuses me :lol:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I lean towards female now . :thumb:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

When's a good size to start venting them?

i have a couple others but they're only about 4" or so atm


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Decided to snap a couple more pics.
a Month later and a few inches bigger!
Not the best pics though. lol


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a great looking fish. My LFS probably can't even order them.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Elijah said:


> That's a great looking fish. My LFS probably can't even order them.


Thanks. Yea i was surprised when my LFS carried them lol, but not for long as it sold out quite fast lol.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

You'd be surprised what your LFS can get in... My LFS is kind of a small box store (petland) and they were able to get in a few real winners...

For example...

A sturgeon (i'm blanking on which species but it grew to 3 feet)
Spotted Orange Seam Plecos (pretty regularly actually)
Mono Pbass ("lukinini")
TSNxRTC Hybrids
Roseline Sharks (at a decent price too)
Albino LF Bristlenose Plecos (really kinda cool)
Jardini
Spotted and Striped Raphaels at the SAME TIME (not insane but hard to find simultaneously)

Just ask them, if they can't get it right away, ask them to be on the lookout for them for you :thumb:

My buddy at my LFS always lets me know if there's anything special on their shipment...


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> You'd be surprised what your LFS can get in... My LFS is kind of a small box store (petland) and they were able to get in a few real winners...
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...


True. Though i never seem to know what i want till i see it lol. Never have enough space lol.


----------

